# Petrol & Diesel Shortage - Seems its begun !



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

In relation to potential fuel supply issues, it looks like our area has been affected by the panic buying, partially initiated by the government statement to make contingency plans in case of fuel shortages. In the Lytham St Annes area every local garage has no fuel, panic buying has decimated local supplies and I'm not sure when stocks will be replenished. Can't believe that people have been so short sighted. Fuel will only run out if everyone panic buys - or there is long term strike action :wall:

Any other areas effected?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

you have to laugh dont you.dont panic buy everything will be fine,but i would start filling jerry cans and topping up your car just incase.and this statement is from the nob in charge of the country :lol: we are so ****ed!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

cant say ive noticed any change round my way (yorkshire) even if a shortage does happen im not fussed as i walk too and from work anyway car can just sit on the drive and stay clean.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

havent topped up - refused to panic buy.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

pee said:


> cant say ive noticed any change round my way (yorkshire) even if a shortage does happen im not fussed as i walk too and from work anyway car can just sit on the drive and stay clean.


Went to Shell (Salterhebble) yesterday evening and only V-Power Unleaded was left. As seen as that's all I use that didn't bother me. It was the fact I have now broken the record for filling my tank at £75.01! JOKE!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Peternorough is fine, some of the pumps were empty yesterday but today they are full  so i've just filled up puggly, thats another £65 gone ..... that should get me 410 miles, the £85 i put in the TT will probably get 360 miles


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Petrol station I use was mega busy.... Only 3 pumps out of the 9 have super unleaded... had to wait for ages to get some..... :lol:

Over £100 to fill the tank, then went for a few test runs, and now I need more :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

All this Ain't gonna catch me out 

Just been to Sainsburys, got 300 litres of water, 40 Kgs of Sugar, 10 dozen eggs and 45 Gallons of Lager!!

Just incase there's a war :tumbleweed:


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

I wouldnt mind if I had some fancy car but I have Clio. £75 will last about 300 miles, or so my trip computer displays.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Yowfailed said:


> All this Ain't gonna catch me out
> 
> Just been to Sainsburys, got 300 litres of water, 40 Kgs of Sugar, 10 dozen eggs and 45 Gallons of Lager!!
> 
> Just incase there's a war :tumbleweed:


you missed the bread off the list


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

People have been queing for fuel since it was announced about the drivers and it is causing problems just getting around due to the traffic jams. It all leads to panic buying in other areas to like food as people will think that there wont be any fuel for deliveries and so on, its stupid


----------



## Meirion658 (Feb 11, 2012)

It a Joke there have been cars queuing at all the petrol stations around here, MAD MAD MAD. I really dont get it !!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Meirion658 said:


> It a Joke there have been cars queuing at all the petrol stations around here, MAD MAD MAD. I really dont get it !!!


Mob mentality.... they are all idiots....

:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I just had to make a detour around two gridlocked petrol stations - causing all of the surrounding roads in the area to be blocked. Beggars belief. Sigh. :wall:

Outside of that the roads were noticeably quieter :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's a complete joke, Sainsburys by work this morning must have had 100 cars waiting to get on the forecourt. I've got 1/4 of a tank and will work from home of needs be.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I filled up this morning (the light was on) and they had run out of V Power and most of the diesel already! Good job my tankful will last a month :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I was going to say imbeciles but i'm going with morons on this one. I despair for this country. 

Utter morons.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Petrol sales are up 81% since yesterday...

Says it all really.

I still stick by my theory of a govt ploy to start a summer of up rest this being the start of it, think of the millions now lining the govt pockets.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Tea break over :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll be filling mine up tonight with Asda budget diesel (just wish is was budget priced!).
Im back at work over the weekend so its going to save me filling up over the weekend.
Its on the light


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i taxi, and cant get any diesel unless i queue on the main road, its f*****g pathetic, and a lot of garages have run out of diesel now aswell, so im fcuked, great, no work then.......... or suppose i do have to queue with the dickheads


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

oh, and my range is down to 55 miles now


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just give up, sign on, and do nothing but watch Jezza Kyle and eat Greggs all day...

That is what the country is aiming for.... :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> i taxi, and cant get any diesel unless i queue on the main road, its f*****g pathetic, and a lot of garages have run out of diesel now aswell, so im fcuked, great, no work then.......... or suppose i do have to queue with the dickheads


Go in the middle of the day when everyones at work and the OAPs are fecking shopping in ASDA.....

Why do OAPs shop bang on dinner time anyway.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Just give up, sign on, and do nothing but watch Jezza Kyle and eat Greggs all day...
> 
> That is what the country is aiming for.... :wall::wall::wall:


If we can add play Call of Duty and drink coffee to that I'm in.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

And thats watching telly on the 60" plasma with the stupid stereo kit hooked up, smokin a *** with a can of strong bow on the sofa counting the days till their next holiday abroad which they have earned.............................somehow o yes by keeping the legs open. slight ott ooops


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

mdswente said:


> Went to Shell (Salterhebble) yesterday evening and only V-Power Unleaded was left. As seen as that's all I use that didn't bother me. It was the fact I have now broken the record for filling my tank at £75.01! JOKE!


And I though £60 was bad when I last filled up


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

The Police were directing the traffic at the Tesco's petrol station by us, absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Tell em all,


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Well, I'm ok. Filled up with diesel this morning  

So, that should last me till at least Saturday/Sunday....

Esso near me in Royston has totally run out, the numpties were even queuing into Tesco's.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

It's a PITA. Shell garage I stopped at had nothing but V Power diesel. Apparently most garages in Weymouth have dried up too. What's frustrating is the strike hasn't even happened yet

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Go in the middle of the day when everyones at work and the OAPs are fecking shopping in ASDA.....
> 
> Why do OAPs shop bang on dinner time anyway.


they'd still be queuing then, :wall:


----------



## morganste (Jan 6, 2008)

It wouldn't suprise me if it's nothing to do with the striking but the government making silly announcements to get a quick boost in the economy by all these idiots spending on tax heavy fuel.


----------



## withoutabix (May 28, 2008)

its Getting rather funny now

i have within 5 mins of my house Sainsburys/shell/BP and tesco

shell/sainsburys and BP are all within sight of each other and last night at about 7pm they all had mega queues at them, i drove about 1.5miles down the road to Tesco's and drove straight upto a pump was easy as hell and there the cheapest in the area!


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Its getting nuts, I was on empty yesterday and only wanted to put £15 in, couldn't get near ASDA queues were just nuts.

So thought i got enough to get home, so will call in the tesco there, its a bit more of a rural store, little more expensive but just roll up to a pump and no waiting


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

just feeds and feeds, some are thinking ****e strike on best get petrol then peeps behind them are thinking sod the strikes but if the people who do worry are using all the fuel then that means i'm stuffed etc...........


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Getting annoying now, I need to fill up but the queues are just stupid, why can't people just do what they used to? Oh yeah, it was on the news that you _must_ stockpile as much as you can :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Well filled up as the Government told us, now have enough fuel for 1 month yipee!



Just don't bring any flames, lighters, ciggies or matches near my house/garage!!!!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I simply filled up on the M6 this afternoon, needed to as was down below a quarter full - company pays so I don't care that its more expensive - no queues

Get closer to home and major roads are becoming gridlocked due to cars queuing out on to main roads, local Esso station has put unleaded up to 149.9 per litre

I'd put a £30 min charge on top ups - should filter out the idiots dribbling 10 - 15 litres into their fuel tanks

Hopefully by the weekend all the morons will have filled up and it can get back to normal


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

I heard on the radio someone say this was all created by the government to distract from a rubbish budget and "cash for dinner with the PM scandal". Makes sense!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Raife said:


> I heard on the radio someone say this was all created by the government to distract from a rubbish budget and "cash for dinner with the PM scandal". Makes sense!


Nothing to do with the Labour party's biggest sponsor (UNITE) threatening a strike

Seems to me like the union is loading the gun with bullets and the government have been stupid enough to pull the trigger


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

neilos said:


> Well, I'm ok. Filled up with diesel this morning
> 
> So, that should last me till at least Saturday/Sunday....
> 
> Esso near me in Royston has totally run out, the numpties were even queuing into Tesco's.


oh well thats me bollocked then , cant get fuel to go anywhere and cant go anywhere anyway cause of the cars queuing to get fuel have blocked the road and cant get out of town!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A little expansion on the BBC website...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17553696

From the article: _Edmund King, from the AA, said: "If drivers followed normal fuel-buying patterns there would be no fuel shortage whatsoever._ Exactly - its not difficult ! 

I regularly see a Nissan Leaf locally and I bet the owners are thankful they thought alternatively with their choice of powered vehicle - given the recent behaviour on display at the forecourts of our nations petrol stations. 

I've only a quarter of a tank left in the Polo and three quarters in the Passat, so may have to join the mayhem to fill up the Polo in the next few days :wall:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Round my way there's no more queuing than usual. I went and filled the bike up on the way home from work as the light was on and that should do me a while. 
One thing I did notice is that some of the stations have added a penny or two to their prices over the last day or two!

On a brighter note, if there's any proper shortages I should be ok. So I was told at work, the emergency services have some system in place so staff can still fill their own cars


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

nudda said:


> havent topped up - refused to panic buy.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Yesterday I said it was just ridiculous and I stand by what I said. I went to fill up my car at 3:30 this afternoon before the 45 mile journey home as I had under 1/4 of a tank, my normal port of call is sainsbury's as it's cheapest and normally isn't that busy, when I got there I was greeted by this.

















Judging by the cars on the forecourt they still had diesel.

So my next port of call was Tesco's, they did have unleaded but I had to queue for 20 mins. People are just being silly, the person who was on the pump before me put only £5 worth in and the guy on the pump next to mine did the same. I also witnessed a woman jump the whole queue, there was a guy in a Transit waiting for a car that was on a rear pump to leave as he couldn't get though the gap to the empty front one, this Mini then zooms through the gap and parks in a very haphazard manor on the pump the guy was waiting for. He naturally goes and asks her what the hell she thinks she's doing to which the stupid bint responds that she didn't do it on purpose :lol:. And guess what she put £10 in :wall:.

As my car didn't have much fuel in it I decided to brim the tank as I normally do. When I was queueing to pay I noticed the woman who was queueing behind my car go and inspect the pump I'd used , then when I went back to my car she came and asked why I had put £50 in, I responded that I do alot of miles and I needed fuel. The old bag then told me that I shouldn't be so selfish and I should of thought of all the other people who need it too :wall::lol:.

Honestly if this is how people are going to act when nothing has even been announced how are they going to be if something actually happens. And even if there is going to be a strike the union have to give a weeks notice so all these people who are panic buying now are only going to need to fill up again anyway :wall:.

I always thought there was something sinister about Dodgy Dave and his gang of loonies and they're not exactly making themselves look good right now.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Laurie.J.M said:


> As my car didn't have much fuel in it I decided to brim the tank as I normally do. When I was queueing to pay I noticed the woman who was queueing behind my car go and inspect the pump I'd used , then when I went back to my car she came and asked why I had put £50 in, I responded that I do alot of miles and I needed fuel. The old bag then told me that I shouldn't be so selfish and I should of thought of all the other people who need it too :wall::lol:.


stupid bint, should have said to her stop being so selfish you need air to breath so you suggest she stops.

will be filling up this evening dont have enough to get to work tomorrow and i always fill up cant be arsed driving their and back to keep topping up plus using fuel for that.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

They should ban strikes which are not as a result of contractual changes. Would sort a lot of the cr*p out.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Just been and filled both cars- I'm selling one tomorrow and it's polite it goes with a full tank. Anyway, about eight cars there, normally none, queued for five minutes, both times.

I think the government are actually being clever- get the public pissed off before the strike, zero support for tanker drivers. 

I won't be going to fill up again till nearly empty as usual.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Just been to fill up, a4 papers all over the pumps stating £25 max fill up so I proceeded to put £75 in like normal which should see me 3-4 weeks, walked in to pay and the guy was moaning about stopping people filling up??? So I replied what's to stop me coming back 3 times and putting £25 in?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I flatly refuse to buy into the government conspiracy to fill their coffers.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The govt just trying to pile in some cash before financial year end lol?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Spoony said:


> The govt just trying to pile in some cash before financial year end lol?


Of course.....how better to raise money than start people panicking about something that is a necessity to get somewhere? Silly amounts they raise on each and every litre they sell.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Raife said:


> I heard on the radio someone say this was all created by the government to distract from a rubbish budget and "cash for dinner with the PM scandal". Makes sense!


Of course it is, its also to cover the last 3 months health ministers tea and biscuit bill of £100k.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Just been to fill up, a4 papers all over the pumps stating £25 max fill up so I proceeded to put £75 in like normal which should see me 3-4 weeks, walked in to pay and the guy was moaning about stopping people filling up??? So I replied what's to stop me coming back 3 times and putting £25 in?


where was this in chester?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Garage local to me has as predicted put price up as well, same as they did during last protests. I now refuse to fill up there since last time.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Texaco on Parkgate road, it'll be the last time I buy anything there. He'd also hiked the price by 3p....


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well im glad all he customers i have over the next 2 weeks are coming to me  just hope this wont affect the marine diesl or iwont have a ship to work on as ill be tied up.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Both local shell garages are out of diesel.
Both have put up prices. Which I get grumpy about.
"supply n demand" I was told.
"raping n pillaging" I replied.

I have 980L of diesel in my boat tanks, as a last resort


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Texaco on Parkgate road, it'll be the last time I buy anything there. He'd also hiked the price by 3p....


i did have a wee giggle at about 4:30 saw the two stations at broxton roundabout and down the a534 streaming with people!

saying that VX's Shell at 9 am was brim full of people no doubt putting 5 pounds in.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> i did have a wee giggle at about 4:30 saw the two stations at broxton roundabout and down the a534 streaming with people!
> 
> *saying that VX's Shell at 9 am was brim full of people no doubt putting 5 pounds in.*


I came back from work that way to go to the royal fail in town, they were backed up to the speed camera and as far as I could see at the other entrance too. :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Ninja59 said:


> i did have a wee giggle at about 4:30 saw the two stations at broxton roundabout and down the a534 streaming with people!
> 
> saying that VX's Shell at 9 am was brim full of people no doubt putting 5 pounds in.


Bloody hell things are bad if people are filling up at Broxton it must be nearly £2 a litre there by now:lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

bigmc said:


> I came back from work that way to go to the royal fail in town, they were backed up to the speed camera and as far as I could see at the other entrance too. :lol:


Jesus! WTF is wrong with these lemons. :wall:



Darlofan said:


> Bloody hell things are bad if people are filling up at Broxton it must be nearly £2 a litre there by now:lol:


well the last time i went down there about a wk back was diesel was 148/149...i did not have time to look i was watching the muppets trying to pile in there! :lol:

saying that the BP Rowton...was 1.49 yet last week it was actually cheaper than shell in VX! :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

My local Tesco at 7.30am was rammed :lol:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I filled up last week. Got 600miles before I need to refill. 
Won't be driving until mid April so this shouldn't affect me


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Dont they have to give 7 days notice to strike?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Matt. said:


> Dont they have to give 7 days notice to strike?


yep which makes this all the more comical.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Queued 30 mins PAST a petrol station today, was rammed! :wall:

Dickwads!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Dont they have to give 7 days notice to strike?


They have done afaik, they stated Tuesday that the strike would be 3rd of April which is 7 days.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

some of these petrol stations are quite sly. I went past my local shell this morning (cant remember petrol as I only look at derv whoops) 
7.45am - 144.9
13.30pm - 145.9
4.15pm - 146.9

above for normal shell fuel save, shread to think what v power is at now


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

My OH (gobby mare that she is) has just come back from getting a couple of things at our local petrol station (also a convenience store).

Long line of people waiting in the queue to pay and when she got to pay she proudly announced "No fuel, just these, I've got a brain and can think for myself, there is no strike, no need to panic I'll just take the bread and the creme egg"

She said she could sense the anger around her but didn't give a damn


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

bigmc said:


> They have done afaik, they stated Tuesday that the strike would be 3rd of April which is 7 days.


No date announced, they are due at ACAS on Tuesday and if those talks breakdown it will be at least the following Tuesday before any strike starts


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

> Hopes of a resolution to the fuel tanker drivers' dispute have been raised with the Unite trade union and petrol hauliers edging closer to agreeing peace talks as panic buying continues to grip parts of Britain.
> 
> Queues of traffic snaked past petrol stations around Britain as the threat of a national fuel strike panicked motorists into refilling. By lunchtime on Thursday police in Dorset had asked some forecourts to close altogether.
> 
> ...


http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/mar/29/panic-buying-fuel-prospect-peace-talks?newsfeed=true

i think a WTF. is all that is needed.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Why don't they put a £20 max on the tanks. and no jerry cans. That way the cues wont be as big and the fuel will last for everyone?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a big trip to West Wales tomorrow so I filled the GTC up until the pump clicked. That was yesterday, today, all the fuel stations are absolutely rammed.

I clocked the fuel prices yesterday and they haven't risen today. 

I wouldn't call people moronic or sheep, it's a precious resource that we take for granted. When we hear about something that could disrupt the supply, people will panic, even though the union need to give a weeks notice.


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 29, 2011)

Its been mad here all day (Sunny Skegness), most fuel stations have now ran out and what ones still have fuel the police has told them to close due to the panic buying.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Why don't they put a £20 max on the tanks. and no jerry cans. That way the cues wont be as big and the fuel will last for everyone?


Because there's no shortage, it's people panic buying taht are causing the problems NOT the threat of strike, the mickey mouse government isn't helping either inciting panic.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

and just to add that dick head cameron should resign for all the stupid advice he has given out over this.

We should start a campain to get him out of government.

I reckon we should all vote against him at the next election. All parties are bent so **** it lets go for the raving loony party.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Why don't they put a £20 max on the tanks. and no jerry cans. That way the cues wont be as big and the fuel will last for everyone?


not really necessary if people knew how the F8ck to handle themselves.i.e keep things flipping calm there is not a fuel problem. until people panic buy fuel.

i mean i filled mine till it clicked i had a 1/4 of a tank left, that was tuesday. i have come across and must of seen the same cars in the local shell to me every day pointlessly putting a fiver the same reason why imposing limits do not really work, i think these the selfish bunch.

If everyone kept f*cking calm in this country then there would not be a fuel problem in the current climate. end of. But just like what feels like everything get stupidly taken out of proportion.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

bigmc said:


> They have done afaik, they stated Tuesday that the strike would be 3rd of April which is 7 days.


Ooo I didn't think they had yet.

I need to fill up tomorrow.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

bigmc said:


> Because there's no shortage, it's people panic buying taht are causing the problems NOT the threat of strike, the mickey mouse government isn't helping either inciting panic.


well there is a shortage as some petrol stations have closed ?? if them petrol stations limited it so that everyone had to put £20 in there tank then they prob would have been able to stay open.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> not really necessary if people knew how the F8ck to handle themselves.i.e keep things flipping calm there is not a fuel problem. until people panic buy fuel.
> 
> i mean i filled mine till it clicked i had a 1/4 of a tank left, that was tuesday. i have come across and must of seen the same cars in the local shell to me every day pointlessly putting a fiver the same reason why imposing limits do not really work, i think these the selfish bunch.
> 
> If everyone kept f*cking calm in this country then there would not be a fuel problem in the current climate. end of. But just like what feels like everything get stupidly taken out of proportion.


but people dont know how to handle themselves hence the £20 limit.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> and just to add that dick head cameron should resign for all the stupid advice he has given out over this.
> 
> We should start a campain to get him out of government.
> 
> I reckon we should all vote against him at the next election. All parties are bent so **** it lets go for the raving loony party.


tbh it is not totally his fault Franic Maude (or should i call him Francis Merde) and his "jerry can" advice.

anyhow did anyone watch Paxman last night and him on the pastygate saga?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> well there is a shortage as some petrol stations have closed ?? if them petrol stations limited it so that everyone had to put £20 in there tank then they prob would have been able to stay open.


There's no shortage, they have run out because people have panic bought not because of a shortage, they usually order at a specific point, when this point is reached in a silly time there is logistically no way of getting the fuel to every petrol station in a couple of days.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> tbh it is not totally his fault Franic Maude (or should i call him Francis Merde) and his "jerry can" advice.
> 
> anyhow did anyone watch Paxman last night and him on the pastygate saga?
> 
> BBC Newsnight - Pastygate - YouTube


what the **** is that all about ive heard it on the news. something about vat on heated pasties or sausage rolls ?


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

bigmc said:


> There's no shortage, they have run out because people have panic bought not because of a shortage, they usually order at a specific point, when this point is reached in a silly time there is logistically no way of getting the fuel to every petrol station in a couple of days.


lol hense putting a £20 limit on that petrol station lol


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

No petrol any where near me, wasted a gallon looking. I will be panic buying when I have to drive to Manchester with the fuel light on.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> well there is a shortage as some petrol stations have closed ?? if them petrol stations limited it so that everyone had to put £20 in there tank then they prob would have been able to stay open.





Paintmaster1982 said:


> but people dont know how to handle themselves hence the £20 limit.


a) some got asked to be closed by the police

b) if i wanted to brim my tank i will i mean if i in the red on mine £20 will only fill my tank to about 1/2

oh what did that PM say again top up if you get to 1/2?

and frankly whilst i am nice 3/4's the time is some selfish twit is going to stick a fiver in then i will be brim my tank otherwise i will be forced to turn into him (putting in more than fiver though in addition is creates more sustained congestion).


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> what the **** is that all about ive heard it on the news. something about vat on heated pasties or sausage rolls ?


putting a tax on heated food above ambient temperature...legally this is just utterly being stupid the government have yet to even define what they are classing as ambient temp cue the courts going to be another Jaffa Cake or biscuit case you can see it...

in addition did anyone see that the police are going to be charging VAT on voluntary information....


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> lol hense putting a £20 limit on that petrol station lol


:wall::wall: there's no need for a limit, do you normally fill up when you're half full? I had 40 miles on my range this evening when I filled up, I'd have filled up tomorrow morning but swmbo wants the car tomorrow so I'll be on the bike and didn't want her waiting around with the baby in the car. If people were going about their business like normal there would be no panic, if it does come to a shortage of fuel I'll just not go to work, same for my lads. We are highly likely to get dispensation to fill up anyway, if you all want clean water out of your taps we need to work.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rather than putting a £20 max spend there should be a £30 MINIMUM spend, that way the dimwits who are dribbling in £10-15 worth won't bother


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

bigmc said:


> :wall::wall: there's no need for a limit, do you normally fill up when you're half full? I had 40 miles on my range this evening when I filled up, I'd have filled up tomorrow morning but swmbo wants the car tomorrow so I'll be on the bike and didn't want her waiting around with the baby in the car. If people were going about their business like normal there would be no panic, if it does come to a shortage of fuel I'll just not go to work, same for my lads. We are highly likely to get dispensation to fill up anyway, if you all want clean water out of your taps we need to work.


lol but people arn't going about there business.

at the end of the day times like this whether you have to fill up your car or not £20 will get you to work and back. And if it doesnt then fill up another £20 quid at your desination. I really cant see the arguement against it.

I know its nothing to do with fuel shortages, but at the end of the day make it the same for everyone and that way fuel station wont be closed because of empty tanks (nothing to do with the police who someone commented on in a prev post..jesus!!)


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ninja59 said:


> a) some got asked to be closed by the police


Iam not on about them stations. Iam on about the ones that have closed due to no fuel. Is it really hard to understand. Limit the fuel, it will last longer.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i was going to fill up at asda earlier,but im not queueing with the jeb ends.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

From what I gather Asda and Morrisons tanker drives are not on similar contracts, so time will tell, gold bars 3 for 2 at Bank of England, beat the rush....

John


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

A friend of my who works for gb oils has said asda, morrisons and bp wont be going on strike... This whole panic buying crap is just a joke!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

PugIain said:


> i was going to fill up at asda earlier,but im not queueing with the jeb ends.


nice use of the word jeb end mate :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Iam not on about them stations. Iam on about the ones that have closed due to no fuel. Is it really hard to understand. Limit the fuel, it will last longer.


I am not saying it is difficult to understand but there is another view point and that is the viewpoint of because you get these endless selfish to**ers that are sticking £10 or tiddly amounts in on what feels like everyday! and the ones that actually need more than £20 then have to visit another or again....i am no environmentalist but it only creates more congestion and then the ones that need more than £20 have to visit more than once so in reality using more fuel by creating a minimum amount or there about it would stop this selfish oh i am going to put £3 in turn reducing congestion and queues!

Yes if there IS a strike then ration fuel, but there is not. It is the selfish ******s that seem to be filling up everyday well because they are exactly what i have said!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

leicester has been a joke. especially for petrol drivers lol. luckily ive got a derv.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> nice use of the word jeb end mate :thumb:


cheers bernard.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I went to my local Tesco garage to fill up earlier as I do every Thursday, except this time I went at 7.30am. It was only as busy as it normally is in the mornings! I didn't spend long waiting at all, and had a nice morning drive too. :thumb: Not sure what all the fuss is about!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

just filled up had 40 miles left on range but 80 miles to do tomorrow and couldnt guarantee where i would be able to fill up tomorrow, the garage was chocka with peeps its was like the end of the world films with everyone trying to escape the city all filtering and cutting in. Woudl lobe to know how many peeps who filled up actually intend or have to use their car and get close to using all the fuel rather than the peeps filling up only for the car to sit around on tghe drive or tootle round town to get a paper


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> just filled up had 40 miles left on range but 80 miles to do tomorrow and couldnt guarantee where i would be able to fill up tomorrow, the garage was chocka with peeps its was like the end of the world films with everyone trying to escape the city all filtering and cutting in. Woudl lobe to know how many peeps who filled up actually intend or have to use their car and get close to using all the fuel rather than the peeps filling up only for the car to sit around on tghe drive or tootle round town to get a paper


The woman who told me off for brimming my tank looked like the sort who only uses her car for popping to the shops every now and then, she didn't seem to get that some of us rack up nearly 100 miles a day and can't use public transport instead. clogging up the forecourt so you can needlessly put £5 in is selfish, filling your car up as normal so that you can get to work or college is not. I reckon the people panicking and making a song a dance out of nothing are the same people who cause all the chaos whenever it snows.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

alan hanson said:


> Would love to know how many people who filled up actually intend or have to use their car and get close to using all the fuel rather than the people filling up only for the car to sit around on the drive or tootle round town to get a paper


yup,i need my fuel for work.
i wonder how many of the habitually unemployed have been queueing for fuel. for a weed run or to take their spawn somewhere.


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

How many of these muppets are sat in the queues at the petrol stations with their engines running thus wasting more fuel than normal? 

And if the vast majority of drivers actually slowed down & used more sensible driving techniques they could actually reduce the amount of fuel they use anyway. How many drivers do you see racing up to red lights then braking sharply to stop instead of slowing down gradually before the lights change to green again?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

andyedge said:


> How many of these muppets are sat in the queues at the petrol stations with their engines running thus wasting more fuel than normal?
> 
> And if the vast majority of drivers actually slowed down & used more sensible driving techniques they could actually reduce the amount of fuel they use anyway. How many drivers do you see racing up to red lights then braking sharply to stop instead of slowing down gradually before the lights change to green again?


and then moaning as their MPG and pads are not lasting or up to what they see as the specs :lol:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I did notice the traffic on the M1 tonight had slowed down a little than normal


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Local petrol station out of unleaded (when I say local the nearest is 6 miles away) so will have to try the other one when it opens tomorrow morning.


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Grizzle said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Laurie.J.M said:


> The woman who told me off for brimming my tank looked like the sort who only uses her car for popping to the shops every now and then, she didn't seem to get that some of us rack up nearly 100 miles a day and can't use public transport instead. clogging up the forecourt so you can needlessly put £5 in is selfish, filling your car up as normal so that you can get to work or college is not. I reckon the people panicking and making a song a dance out of nothing are the same people who cause all the chaos whenever it snows.


Whilst I may be a peaceful and diplomatic person............I'm afraid I would of told her **** off and mind her own ****ing business, the silly interfering ****!!!


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

andyedge said:


> How many of these muppets are sat in the queues at the petrol stations with their engines running thus wasting more fuel than normal?
> 
> And if the vast majority of drivers actually slowed down & used more sensible driving techniques they could actually reduce the amount of fuel they use anyway. How many drivers do you see racing up to red lights then braking sharply to stop instead of slowing down gradually before the lights change to green again?


OTT slightly but tbh just latey should the lights turn amber then red most cars i've seen just go through some shockingly late


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Now, most of you will know my reluctance to buy into the “real, or sinister” workings of the various governments on this earth…  

But are we now starting to see how easy it is to cause a panic, and create a mess with millions of brain dead idiots….

And this is over something so simple as fuel…… 

Just another thought…. Where has the “green” people vanished to, surely this would be a great time to promote leaving the car behind, walking, cycling etc….. but no… the earth suddenly doesn’t need our help and green taxes…. It’s not important anymore… we need to buy fuel….

People need to really wake up….


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

if your comparing the water and fuel situations then completely different, one is forced the other is choice, and i guess it depends if you can walk or cycle to work i unfortunately cant walk or cycle the 80 miles tomorrow:driver:


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Petrol sales are up 81% since yesterday...
> 
> Says it all really.
> 
> I still stick by my theory of a govt ploy to start a summer of up rest this being the start of it, think of the millions now lining the govt pockets.


What are we say there is never deception in politics ? that they dont play voters and consumers like rats on wheels and work us ? we are Ppuppets the lot of us .

Whats telling about this ' manufacturered ' panic is that cameron and osbourne are very very quiet on the whole thing , no comments at all , at a time when petrol stations are selling out nationwide and people are blocking roads to get fuel which IS happening wheres the leadership saying please stop panic buying ? NONE .........that speaks volumns.....this was totally anticipated by the government and is being used for 2 things.

1/ take attention away from the main news which is that the Tory party is taking cash bribes and 'donations ' to influence policy

2./ pump up consumer figures and then hey presto keep it all looking golden until AFTER the Olympics and then you watch the ****e flyWe are ruled by Parasites


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm going to try and fill up at the weekend. Wish me luck lol


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Now, most of you will know my reluctance to buy into the "real, or sinister" workings of the various governments on this earth…
> 
> But are we now starting to see how easy it is to cause a panic, and create a mess with millions of brain dead idiots….
> 
> ...


I see what you mean but I don't think we can blame the Gov. for people being idiots. The green people are still there, slapping themselves on the back for driving electric cars, but anything they put out at the moment pr wise simply isn't going to sell papers like 'everybody's kung fuel fighting' 

I also see the sceptics are out saying it's just a conspiracy to collect more revenue etc, so presumaby in that case there are 1000's of tanker driver union members thinking 'what the hell is this all about, I am totally happy in my job'...


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

A great line on the BBC website - *"Anticipating a strike they describe as "completely wrong", ministers have called for motorists to keep their cars "topped up" but urged people not to queue."* At the moment you can't do one without the other. Are these 'ministers' living in the real world?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

andyedge said:


> And if the vast majority of drivers actually slowed down & used more sensible driving techniques they could actually reduce the amount of fuel they use anyway. How many drivers do you see racing up to red lights then braking sharply to stop instead of slowing down gradually before the lights change to green again?


I'll drive my car any which way I see fit, thank you very much.

If YOU want to drive in the most economical matter - feel free;

If you believe switching to low energy bulbs will save the planet - feel free:

If you want to join Scientology - feel free.

But don't judge other or try to tell them what they should be doing. :thumb: 

I have my own theory on climate change, it's based on CO2 hours :lol: - the less time spent commuting between A and B the happier Polar Bears will be....and the more time I'll have for enjoying life rather than spending it commuting and fretting over a couple mpg.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Wouldn't it be convenient if the government and Unite just kiss and make up on Tuesday.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Official statement from UNITE, I thought they said it was only about Health & Safety - just like politicians - lying b***ards

http://www.unitetheunion.org/news__events/latest_news/unite_rules_out_easter_tanker.aspx


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

So hopefully the madness of fuel panic buying will now end - well until next time


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Why was there panic buying?

They require by law to provide 7 days notice before they offically strike, combined with the fact they said they wouldn't strike over the easter weekend. Thats what, two weeks from now at the minimum?

Christ sake.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

apmaman said:


> Why was there panic buying?
> 
> They require by law to provide 7 days notice before they offically strike, combined with the fact they said they wouldn't strike over the easter weekend. Thats what, two weeks from now at the minimum?
> 
> Christ sake.


because a minister went on TV and told people to keep their tanks topped up, and because a lot of people follow exactly what they are told by the daily mail.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

apmaman said:


> Why was there panic buying?
> 
> They require by law to provide 7 days notice before they offically strike, combined with the fact they said they wouldn't strike over the easter weekend. Thats what, two weeks from now at the minimum?
> 
> Christ sake.


Because the human race seems to have a much lower intelligence these days, i am so surprised how its ended up.

The common sense picture posted says it all really :thumb:


----------

